# Baby, It's Cold Outside



## drifter (Dec 11, 2018)

Locked out again.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2018)

LOL...sure is...... ...no snow here yet, but this was at the beginning of the year


----------



## Keesha (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2018)

Cute furkids keesha....


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 11, 2018)

Fieldfare in a local tree.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2018)

Just amazing!! i really need to take photographic classes, and I might get to be somewhere as good as you *OY*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 11, 2018)

Ooohhh, good one Oy!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks hollydolly. 
Adorable pic Seabreeze. 
Whats it about dogs faces full of snow? 
They look so adorable.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2018)

We had some snow overnight .. finally. It's only around 0Celsius.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2019)

*Frozen Beach in Hungary*

More pics here.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 10, 2019)

Florida and 41 degrees, with a "wind chill" of less, this morning at 8AM. We really thought that all of Florida was warm during winter months. We were definitely wrong in our area.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2019)

SB, these ice pics are stunning!


----------

